# Warm ears....



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora's ears get almost red inside and very warm when she's hot... which right now is pretty much all the time. :

Unless your dog seems uncomfortable (shaking his head, scratching at his ears, etc.) then I don't imagine it's anything to be concerned about, but you could always call your vet!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know if it is normal but my Minnie's ears get red and hot when she is excited or if she is running around. When I check them later on they are back to normal.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Minnie's ears get red and hot when she is excited or if she is running around. When I check them later on they are back to normal.


Same thing happens to Brady's.


----------

